# Elsie's Kids Have Arrived! Need Alpine color help....



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

She had her kids March 28th! Both :kidred: !!
Their names are Willow and Aspen. Aspen is the two-tone chamoisee.
Does anyone know how to tell the difference between cou clair and cou blanc?
Trying to figure out Willow's color....when I register them.
If you don't know, please ask any Alpine breeders around here who might know.

Pics!

Aspen laying down...










Aspen standing...










Willow and Momma....










Willow..


----------



## jglfainters (Jan 10, 2011)

cute cute babies. I love the Alpine color patterns.

I'm obviously no expert, lol, but I think she would be Cou Blanc since she has white front quarters (or so it appears in the picture). Cou Clair would have tan front quarters I think.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

aaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwww. These girls are so stinking cute. I could just squeeze them to bits. I would say Willow is a cou blanc. Her front is more white than tan-ish.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

They're adorable! Congrats! Aspen sure has neat markings!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Beautiful..........congrats.. :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

cou blanc is white front cou clair is cream or tan front 

Congrats on the girls  :leap:


----------



## K-Ro (Oct 14, 2007)

Oh, they are just gorgeous, congratulations on them. Right now looks to be Cou Blanc, of course, colors change as they grow too.


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Aww! I love Aspen's color! Congrats. :stars:


----------



## aria122 (Apr 2, 2011)

*alpine colors translations:*

French :

cou blanc = neck / white

cou clair = neck / light (color)


----------

